# 12v reverse wire location



## machinist25 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm installing an autodimming rearview mirror with LCD screen in my 2012 Cruze Eco. Here's the mirror:GM OnStar Auto Dimming Mirror with 3.5" Backup Monitor 9002-9510 - Mirrors. It requires a 12v signal when reversing. I've only had my Cruze for about 6 weeks and haven't poked around the wiring much. Can anybody tell me where I should find the 12v+ reverse signal inside of the car so I can tap into it and run a wire through the headliner and into the connector? My existing mirror only has five wires; one is ground and the other four are for OnStar. THanks.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I'll have to look into this a little. The back up light wire should be a light green wire. I don't know off of the top of my head where to tap into this wire at. My Cruze has the auto dimming mirror and I haven't paid any attention to wether or not it lightens up when I put it in reverse. I have seen other vehicles do this, just haven't seen it on the Cruze. From what I've seen, even if a vehicle doesn't have the option the wiring is usually in place. 
I just put fog lights on my car today and I was amazed at how little wire was actually in the factory kit. Most of the wiring was installed at the factory and I believe the mirror should be the same way.
Have you looked at the connector on the car yet to see if the wiring is already there? 


-Brad


----------



## machinist25 (Nov 10, 2014)

There was no 12v reverse signal wire to be found on the factor harness. I installed my backup camera/mirror today. Since I had to route the video cable from the trunk to front, I went ahead and ran a 12v line next to it; same amount of work. Camera setup works like a charm. 

I suspect the reverse signal is one of the many cables routed underneath the floor trim by the door.


----------



## j_sellinger (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice post


----------

